# Are bottles THAT bad?



## SavannahCien (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey guys, new here although I've been lurking for a while!
My first question here is about my young hedgie, Sheeran. I have always used bowls for my hedgies' water as I've heard stories of their tongues getting stuck, teeth chipping, hedgies not getting enough water etc. from bottles, and was planning on switching Sheeran to a bowl too after she was on a ball-bearing bottle with her breeder.
However, she is not picking up drinking from the bowl at all. There is no water gone from the bowl any day and she is drinking a small - but safe - amount from the bottle each night.
I'm not sure if its the same in other parts of the world but here in the UK most owners highly suggest against bottles.
Is there any other way to make her drink from a bowl if bottles are that dangerous? She has a Ferplast Sippy bottle (I would post a link but not sure if its allowed) which she licks to get the water out of, rather than a ball-bearing bottle which I found she struggled with, despite having one before.

Thanks for any replies guys


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

my hedgie didn't seem how to know how to drink from a bowl at first either it took her a few days. Try putting the bowl underneath the water bottle it may help him associate the bowl with water...


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Yes, they definitely aren't recommended.
I wrote on another thread of how my rescue boy has lost a fang because it got chipped from a bottle.
I'm sure your girl will figure it out eventually. In the meantime provide her with both a bottle and a bowl


----------

